# 5x100 rims any possible way to fit on 5x113?



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

I have some 17" winter wheels/tires and they are 5x100 for my R32 but im trying to see if they can go on my brothers 97 dodge avenger which is 5x113. is tehre any type of adapter or somthing that can covert to make it useable?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: 5x100 rims any possible way to fit on 5x113? (Swbd4L)*

You need 5x114.3 with 67.1 cb to 5x100 57.1cb.
Also keep in mind the Avenger uses M12 bolts, the VW M14.
You'll need them custom made.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4200240


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: 5x100 rims any possible way to fit on 5x113? (Eric D)*

hey thanks dude


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: 5x100 rims any possible way to fit on 5x113? (Eric D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric D* »_You need 5x114.3 with 67.1 cb to 5x100 57.1cb.
Also keep in mind the Avenger uses M12 bolts, the VW M14.
You'll need them custom made.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4200240

any alternative to this guy in the link u posted? he doesnt reply to PMS


----------

